# Amphibia Winding Again



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi,

As I told you some days ago, a had a problem with my Vostok Amphibia.

The rotor was not rotating properly -it was broken in some way-.

Now, with the very much appreciated Chris' collaboration









the watch is self winding again.

It's the first time I have been able of repairing a watch (very easy job this time).

Thank you Chris

------------

Jose


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

bib said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I told you some days ago, a had a problem with my Vostok Amphibia.
> 
> ...


My pleasure, Jose, I had a similar problem in the past; the rotor screw had sheared off and I had to get the stub out with teezers,

Chris


----------

